# mogadore ice!!!



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

well drove around mogadore today in search for some safe ice! didn't find any but I decided to go anyway! maybe not smart but it sure was fun! I went off of palm rd... definately the only one out there!mostly about 2" some 1.5" and some 2.5"!!! drilled about 50 holes getting to where i was going to fish! ice cracking and popping under my feet every now and then! finall got settled in and fished for about an hour with 8 small gills... one 7 incher and one bass about 10 inches... sure was fun to get out just be very very very careful... the ice is not very thick! here are a couple pics!


















nice to get out there finally!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Is that thin! No what ya mean about poppin and crackin! How deep were you over?


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

3.5' is all the deeper that I had found and I wasn't going to search too much harder! I have found 5 ft on that side its just finding the holes through the weeds and pads!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice job. You got some guts to go out there. Im still waiting for 3-4 inches. Wich is only a few more days. I am also going to try a farm pond thursday


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Nice man! Hard to believe you cant find a open spot to fish were Skeeter and such are about weed-less.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Next weekend at Mogodore can't get hear soon enough!


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

I guess I cant picture myself waddling across a 1 or 2 of ice to score a gill thats 4 inches long. I'll be there this week after we get another inch or two, but in the mean time guys be safe!


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

someone told me they saw someone on mogadore in a kyak(sp?) today paddling down a channel with ice on both sides of him! someone was boating while I was ice fishing.... get two more nights like the one we had last night and there will be 3 in. off of congress lake....


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Keep walking around on 1.5" ice and Big Daddy might be doing an article on you and your survivors.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I second that Ron!! Better safe than sorry, 3 ft of water or not!  

By saturday, should be 4 inches...


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i remember carl going out on some pretty shady ice before...


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Don't be in such a hurry. It should be fair by this weekend.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Yes. I have gone out on some real thin ice.. I was very lucky I didn't go through. As I get older, I seem to get a little wiser too and sure wouldn't recommend going on ice that is less than 3 inches thick. 4 inches is even better, and I'm hoping for that much this coming weekend.


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

my buddy was out on some thin ice on his farm pond he also had a tow rope tied to a tree he led out just to be on the safer side... I personally won't be out until its much thicker... I don't like the cold and even if it is likely you will survive i still wouldn't want to take a dip in this kind of weather...


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Looksd like COLD nights Tues-Thurs and a few weeks holding in the 20s for a high! Now were to start. I know with 3in on Skeeter makes for bad ice. To much wind will make the ice move. Pops,gurgles,cracks and off youll go! I hate sittin on a un-safe hole. Wouldnt want to be in a shanny and go through!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

nice pics jiggin


----------



## Redear (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey jignfool its not worth dieing for man.Im a old fool who has been there many times i don't know much but i do know.#1 1.5 inches of ice is a lot stronger when your banging your fool head against it trying to make a hole to get air.#2if the water is 3 to 4 ft deep on Palm road the muck is 2ft.When you try to push off the bottom to get out of the hole your stuck.The last time it took 4guys to pull a buddie out with a rope and it sucked his ice cleats and one boot off.DON'T GO ALONE and keep lots of money in your pockets so somebody will come to get you out be for Mr Turtell does.
Good luck hope your allways looking down at the ice and not up.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Your #1 is a classic! LMAO


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

thanks for all the nice comments telling me I am a fool and all I really appreciate it... and it wasn't 1.5" it was mostly 2" with some being 2.5"... I did drill one hole that was about 1.5" but where I was sitting was 2.5! anyway.... why don't you go piss on the other guys that got out on sunday they were on the same thickness of ice as I was! do I think it was smart???? not really! I even believe it wasn't smart(but was a lot of fun) that being said..... lets have everyone move past that issue because we all believe it wasn't smart... no need repeating the obvious guys! now that we are past that lets reflect on how much fun it was to finally get out there and catch some fish! mmmmmm wow that sure was a good time!!!! can't wait to get out there again! hope to see some of you guys out there soon too!


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

I agree. Should be out on Mogodore this Sunday, so if you want to hookup, just shoot me a PM.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm going to go check it out Friday(I hope) and if it's OK, I'll be there Saturday. Sunday too, more than likely.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Jiggin' Fool, I'm not giving you grief at all. I've fished on very similar ice to that, and I'm sorry if it seemed you were being singled out. I think we've all done things that in hindsight, look pretty bad.  I know I have.

See you on the ice this weekend, I hope!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

jiggin, maybe people weren't so much raining on your parade as they may actually care about you enough they don't want you to die, sometimes when people point out the negatives they would rather be trying to persuade you....or they are just piss'n on ya...either way good luck this weekend


----------



## kozak (Jan 31, 2005)

Looks like Mogadore is the place to be this weekend. See ya on the ice...just be safe.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Has anyone else noticed people who havent posted in a while are starting to post?


----------



## Budster (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm guilty, Sorry! Not much to say, but promise to offer any good reports from my adventures.

Budster


----------



## Redear (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey guy I didn't mean to get on you so much wanted to warn everybody about early and late ice.After rereading my post i guess i put it all on you sorry!.As i get older i only remember the bad times and foget all the fun i had while taking my chances.I fish Mogadore a lot and look forward to your posts about the lake and hope to see you some time.Good luck Fred


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I hope they keep on postin!  ALways good to read some diff ideas and opinions. Looks like a COLD start for Sat mornin.


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

Sorry bout' that. When I look back I have done some pretty insane things myself. Fishing around the reed islands at nimisila by myself after dark for eyes. And on only 2 and a half to 3 inches of hard stuff. Anyway, any word on west of 43? I know the bay off congress will be be solid (I hope) for the weekend. Last season anglers stayed off the main lake it seemed when there was 4 to 5 inches. Might check it out Wensday or Thursday night.


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

My ol' pal Steve says 43 is covered both sides except the usual open spot under the bridge. This weekend should fish it sounds---hope its better than that last couple of years out there


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

its all good guys.... still about 2 inches off of palm rd! congress side is completely covered with about 1-2 inches.... its spotty! should be a go by the weekend though! can't friggin wait! I will be out there bright and early unless my honey hole lake is thick enough!!! can't friggin wait boys!!!!!! guess I am just saying what everyone else is I am just so excited like a kid on christmas morning!


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm going to check again today. Will post findings and pics tonight.


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

Just did a quick drive by but did not have the auger with me . I stopped at palm rd . I got a chuckle at all the rocks on the ice . I made it out to where there were about a half dozen previously drilled holes(jiggin'fool?) . They were all frozen solid . 

Went to congress lake rd and someone had kindly drilled a couple test holes at the end of the dock there . I'd say 2 inches max and very shaky compared to Palm rd .

If you go out be careful and have some fun . It'll be a few more days for me .


----------



## fisherman261 (Apr 25, 2004)

For those of you who are checking the ice...how much snow is on top? The more snow the slower the ice builds.


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

Just a light dusting of snow .


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

yeah that was me off of palm! you get out a little further and into the snow that ice got a lot thinner than right there at the ramp! I hope the snow stays off the lakes around here!


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

jiggin'fool said:


> thanks for all the nice comments telling me I am a fool and all I really appreciate it... and it wasn't 1.5" it was mostly 2" with some being 2.5"... I did drill one hole that was about 1.5" but where I was sitting was 2.5! anyway.... why don't you go piss on the other guys that got out on sunday they were on the same thickness of ice as I was! do I think it was smart???? not really! I even believe it wasn't smart(but was a lot of fun) that being said..... lets have everyone move past that issue because we all believe it wasn't smart... no need repeating the obvious guys! now that we are past that lets reflect on how much fun it was to finally get out there and catch some fish! mmmmmm wow that sure was a good time!!!! can't wait to get out there again! hope to see some of you guys out there soon too!


Heyjiggin'fool guess i should have been one of the ones they were pissin on but have been doing this longer then most have been alive and I don't have a death wish! Would i tell someone else to do it,NO! But it sure did feel good to get out and I'll do it again this weekend.Do as I say not as I do!


----------

